# Online purchase, when to start worrying?



## Brommer (11/9/18)

I bought a Reload RTA last night (23:00'ish) online from a vendor. I haven't received any emails/sms'es about the purchase. This morning I saw another (2nd) order for a Reload RTA on my online account with status "Awaiting payment". I sent a message from their _Contact Us_ section.
I tried phoning them 30mins ago, but the number goes to voicemail.

Normally, in my experience, online shops will immediately send email comms with regards to confirmations and shipping instructions.

Should I be worried? The Reload RTA + shipping is not cheap...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (11/9/18)

Who did you buy from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (11/9/18)

eCigStore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SEAN P (11/9/18)

Brommer said:


> eCigStore


Nothing to worry about here @Brommer taging @The eCigStore for you aswell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (11/9/18)

Nothing to worry about. Just send them the POP. Sometimes it takes some time to show on the vendors side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (11/9/18)

Brommer said:


> I bought a Reload RTA last night (23:00'ish) online from a vendor. I haven't received any emails/sms'es about the purchase. This morning I saw another (2nd) order for a Reload RTA on my online account with status "Awaiting payment". I sent a message from their _Contact Us_ section.
> I tried phoning them 30mins ago, but the number goes to voicemail.
> 
> Normally, in my experience, online shops will immediately send email comms with regards to confirmations and shipping instructions.
> ...



Don't worry, these guys have two brick & mortar shops and have been on the vaping scene for quite a few years. Honest bunch of people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (11/9/18)

Its the same concept as with your pay. It can take about a day or two for payment to reflect on their side if you are doing an eft. 
If the store is reputable and you have proof that you have paid you have nothing much to worry about. 

If you were buying from a person on the other hand I would say worry but in this case if you ever buying from someone you dont know and want shipping thereof i always suggest askung for a certified copy of their id in turn youll have to send one of your own. This makes it so that if it were to be a scam you will have the neccessary information to take legal action. that being said most scammers would be scarred away by you asking for this documentation. 

I digress. Worry not ive placed orders where the order has only been confirmed days after i had placed it. 

Keep us posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/9/18)

Ecigstore is reputable vendor. Nothing to worry about. Just give them a buzz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (11/9/18)

I am guessing the movey hasn’t cleared yet on their side. I thought Nedbank to Nedbank would be quick(er)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/9/18)

Brommer said:


> I am guessing the movey hasn’t cleared yet on their side. I thought Nedbank to Nedbank would be quick(er)


Did you manage to contact them? Maybe there is a mix-up somewhere along the way.

But I do agree with what the others have said, nothing to worry about with this vendor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Payments done after a certain time of the day does take longer to clear, even if it is from Nedbank to Nedbank.

But like the other guys said nothing to worry about with this vendor. Maybe just pop them a mail

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brommer (12/9/18)

Thanks guys, no worries. Everything sorted!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Brommer said:


> Thanks guys, no worries. Everything sorted!


Awesomeness 
Hope you receive your goodies soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (12/9/18)

@Chanelr 
Chariots of fire playing in the background as I am waiting for Courier Guy to arrive...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (12/9/18)

Brommer said:


> @Chanelr
> Chariots of fire playing in the background as I am waiting for Courier Guy to arrive...


 luckily Courier Guy is one of the best local couriers at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

